# Switching from tier 5 to spouse visa



## tomtomas (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Guys I am confused about tier 5 visa and would very much appreciate if anyone can answer my questions.

I previously thought tier 5 can not be switched to any other visa within the UK but today I read some discussions in other forum and people said it is possible to switch from tier 5 to spouse visa within the UK. But I couldn't find any relevant information at UK government's website about whether I can switch out of tier 5 within the UK (Here under tier 5 I am not sure if the Government Authorised Exchange and Youth Mobility Scheme have any difference in regard to the rules of switching visa) 

If tier 5 can be switched to spouse visa in the UK that would be really a good news for me

Many thanks!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can switch from Tier 5 YMS to a spouse visa - The only time you can't switch to a family visa is if you are in the UK as a visitor. In general, you can switch to another visa type, unless it's explicitly stated that you can't.

They've changed the wording of the guidance regarding switching, but it's in the very bottom section on the overview page here:

https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa


----------



## tomtomas (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you so much clever-octopus!


----------

